# Daguerreotype Achromat 64mm f/2.9



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

Now this looks interesting.....The Daguerreotype Achromat 64mm f/2.9 Revives the First Lens from 1839


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

This is not the kind of thing I would normally go for, but if the price is reasonable this is one lens I will be looking at.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 7, 2016)

Oooooooh! I already got the first Petzval they did, I love the Waterhouse style stops. And got a Nikon F to use with it.
But this will work with Leica thread mount and my Ricoh digital!  weeellllll I'm tempted! Am I going to wanna see how much?!  

Thanks Gryph!! I think...


----------

